# Roof rack box for a VW Hi-Top



## 103321 (Mar 8, 2007)

Hi there,

I have a VW Westfalia Joker with a fixed hi-top. Does anybody know if it's possible to fix a roof rack or roof box to this? Or any other form of additional storage? I'm leaving a trailer as a last resort.

Any response will be greatly appreciated.

Best regards,

Julian


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Hi Julian and welcome to MHF,

yes, its possible, Reimo sell special roofbars that fit to the guttering and are bowed in shape to fit over the hightop.

www.reimo.co.uk/

I've got a catalogue at home (i'm at work at the moment) i'll try and sort out a part number for you tommorrow.

pete


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

As promised, had a look through my (old) catalogue and you need to ask for the Atera roof carriers, part no's 41120 onwards - or the Reimo module-pack, part no's 4100 onwards.

The main arm of reimo is German - http://www.reimo.com/ but they have an (english) searcheable catalogue >here< - its not the best search facility in the world and it threw up nothing for me, perhaps you'll do better.
Failing that, ring www.reimo.co.uk and quote the part no's i've just mentioned, if they're still availble but not in stock, then they can get them from Germany.

pete


----------



## compassrose (May 1, 2005)

Hi Julian

I have a hitop T4 and have been giving some thought to this myself. I decided not to go the roofbox route as, in my case at least, I thought the windage and limitations on size would be too significant. My own solution has been to add a Fiamma bike rack and Fiamma Cargo Back (which sits on the rack). This allows me the use of the bike rack or extra storage as required and keeps windage down to a minimum. I use the Cargo Back for things like hook-up, folding chairs and waste water container etc. My van does also have a fixed ladder and rack as original equipment but I have chosen not to use the rack (so far) for the reasons given. However I could and would do so should I need even more storage.  

David


----------



## 103321 (Mar 8, 2007)

*Thanks*

Hi Peter and David,

Thanks for the info. I've just sent an e-mail off to Atera directly (I found them via Google and presume this is the same as Reimo's), they have a T3 high-top rack on their website. Thanks for such a quick response Peter.

As for the Cargo Back it would be nice, but I really want to take a couple of bikes on my bike rack.

I'm hoping there shouldn't be too much problem with wind and height restrictions, obviously there will be some but I'm hoping nothing disastrous.

Thanks again,

Julian


----------

